# Grizzly Tent sale, Muncy PA



## Murf2499 (Sep 18, 2010)

Thinking about making the trip to the Grizzly plant in Muncy Pa this weekend for their "Tent Sale". Wondering if anyone has attended and what you thoughts are. I hear the line starts at like 4:00AM. Looking for a drum sander and new dust collection system. I'm staying at a local hotel so I can get there as early as possible. Am I crazy?? Hoping to get scratch and dent, not broken and needs work.
Thanks for your thoughts!!


----------



## Walt447 (Aug 18, 2010)

Have not attended any of these events I would be interested in your experience please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Coasty (Sep 10, 2009)

I was there 2 years ago. Even though it's only a three hour drive for me, i got a hotel room in Williamsport which is just a few miles from Muncy. If you intend to cash in on the sale items you need to get there VERY early and get in line. I'm talking 5 or 6 AM. I arrived 15 minutes after the gates opened and ALL the sale items were gone. Good luck.


----------



## jobott (Mar 13, 2009)

Murf did you make it to the sale??? What was it like? I had considered going as well but just couldn't make it out there. I am about 3 hrs away as well, Maybe next time….


----------



## Murf2499 (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes I made the trip. Got to the Muncy store around 4 O'clock on Friday afternoon. The plan was to get the lay of the land, talk to the staff about what might be in the tents, and what time I should get in line to have a shot at something good.

Staff either truly didn't know what was in the tents or they were just tight lipped. Their advice was to be there before 6AM as by 7AM the line is already pretty long. There was already a group of guys in line. About 5-6 guys who are grizzly tent sale experts. They have been going for 10 years togeter, had bbq grill, lazy boy recliners, projector to watch movies, and plenty of good food. These guys were pro's.

Check into my hotel in Williamsport have a great dinner at the Bullfrog Brewery and get to bed early. I set the alarm for 4:00 AM. The alarm was not needed as my son woke we with a text at 2AM asking me if I was in line yet?? Tossed and turned a bit a said screw it I'm headed too Grizzly.

Hot shower, full thermus of coffee and off I went. I was # 9 in line. The guys who I saw the day before and a very nice couple from Maryland who had spent the night as well. I was there at 3AM, by about 4 there were probably 25 people and by 6 there were a hundred. Between 7AM and 8AM the masses showed up and the line looked like a thousand or so??!

All the advice I received was to pick the one machine you really want, sprint to it, and decide quickly. To make a long story short, most of the machinery needed more machanical work than I felt comfortable with. Someone with a bit more comfort fixing machines could have walk off with some really crazy bargans. The only thing I walked out of the tent with was a shop fox down draft table marked at half price due to scratch and dent. I looked closely and did not find any damage.

Grizzly is very smart, they also had specials in the retail showroom and gave out additional coupons in the tent that were only valid in the retail store.

I left Muncy PA with 2hp canister dust collector, 18" open ended drum sander, a bag full of sandpaper for my new drum sander and 8 3/4" pipe clamps that were really marked down.

I figure between coupon, specials, shipping I probably saved $500, met alot of really nice people, and had fun looking at all the sliding table saws and 48" belt sander's that I'll never own. Great time, will probably do it again!


----------



## Walt447 (Aug 18, 2010)

Murf
Looks like you had a good time and your description of the event reminds me of the annual Sportsman show in Harrisburg Pa. I have gone there several times and the number of people who attend is staggering and if you are not an early bird there not bargains left


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Sounds like a Marathon event one needs to prepare for! We couldn't make it to the Tent Sale, but I think driving up to "kick the tires" and save on shipping may be our next best effort. Waking up that early to stand in line with hundreds of other hungry shoppers and make spontaneous decisions is not my forte'. (I'm a Night Owl.) I probably couldn't even talk at that hour. (I did at one time, try to run in the early AM, but I couldn't really feel my feet and felt that they weren't truly coordinated and someone else was doing this, not me. So now I just do the 30" bed rollover, it's much safer as long as I don't fall off it.)

We're looking for a 40" lathe and table saw and probably will find a few other goodies. Sounds dangerous, doesn't it?

Glad to hear you got a deal for your efforts.


----------

